# Turntable Plans



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

Looked thru but didn't find a thread. Want to build a turntable for ~22-24" long engines. Anyone got a link for plans!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on what style? More modern? Older? I plan on building the gallows style I found on Brewer Plans.

A little over halfway down on this page: http://www.brewerplans.com/structures.htm


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Jim, thanks for the link. I'm planning on that Gallows style turntable as well. Was good to see it can be modified to fit engine - tender combinations.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Osvidar,

Do a Google search with "turntable: mylargescale.com". This will list a whole list of threads with turntables. Some may be prototype, some may be models.

Good Luck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to build a gallows style, this is a good thread: http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/9401-gallows-turntable.html


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some photos I took of some real water-stained plans for a Carter's Brothers Narrow Gauge A-Frame Turntable. I also have a bunch of detail photos that I took of the recreated wood A-Frame turntable in Folsom, CA.

































Russ Miller


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Like Jim first asked, what era? Style? 

If gallows, I can put up some pics I just took of the one in Carson City. 

I'm partial to gallows, especially since I recently learned that the V&T had one in Virginia City as their first TT. So thanks Jim for that great link, and Russel for those drawings, very nice!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

We are lucky here is California to have a nice recreated wood A-Frame turntable available to look at and take photos of. Do a GOOGLE search for Folsom Turntable to see lots of images. Here is a link to their website.

Here are a few of the photos I took a few years ago...

















Russ Miller


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, seriously good detail pics! Thanks!
It appears to be dual gauge? 4 rails?

-Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree, those are great pics of the Folsom TT Russell, thanks. 

Here's some shots from the one in Carson City (the bends in the last two are due to stitching the pics together).




























CC has dual-gauge for a lot of their trackage, and the 4 rails allow the TT to be parked in either direction.


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

*Turntables*

Thanks guys. Apologies for not responding before this. I'm modeling a 1920s freelance bridge route between the South Park (C&S) and the Midland ignoring the gauge difference. The LG&B begins at Lake George crosses the C&S at Jefferson and terminates at a mine up towards Georgia Pass with dreams of going further North.


----------

